

Jennifer 8. Lee on raw data, APIs, and the growth of "Little Brother" - gnubardt
http://www.niemanlab.org/2010/12/jennifer-8-lee-on-raw-data-apis-and-the-growth-of-little-brother/

======
sz
Wolfram Alpha already does an impressive job of synthesizing nice
presentations of information from masses of data. I wonder if by allowing
citizen data upload via such a "civic mobile app" they could become much more
useful.

